# DP & Astrology



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there... so, not sure how many of you here believe in astrology.

The way I see it, even if you hold a Materialistic/Physicalistic worldview, in which matter comes before mind, you could still come to terms with astrology. We know how the Sun affects life, say, how it makes plants grow upwards. We also know that the moon has an effect not only on the ocean/tides, but on life. The way plants 'spiral-out' their leaves is directed by the moon's motion and phases. Now, if these two 'heavenly bodies' have such a strong impact on life, you could also conceive of other heavenly bodies, such as Venus, Mars, and stars, to have an effect on living organisms. So, the time when you where developing in the womb, might have been affected by the heavenly bodies, even in a phyisical way. There are a lot of medical traditions that link certain organs to some planet or star, for example, the kidneys to Mercury and Venus, the Brain to the moon, the Lung to Saturn. Etc.

So, I was wanting to do some research here on wether there is a trend with people suffering from DP and their astrological chart.

For this, I will ask you please to write your exact date of birth, *with the time * of birth.The time is very important. Also, please include the *place of birth*, as i need this to calculate the rising sign, moon phases, and exact location of heaveanly bodies. if you do not wish to write this here, then you can do it for yourself, and post. but please include EVERYTHING, including positions of Mercury, Venus, Saturn, etc, MOON PHASE, rising, MD, etc. or you can PM me your information i ll do it for you.

For example,

9th August 1987,* 12:03 pm*

_Im Leo, my ascendent is in Scorpio, my moon (full) in Aquarius, Mercury, Venus and Mars in Leo, etc. My mayan symbol is Solar Yellow Star. My chinese symbol is Fire Rabbit._
If you wish, you can write down your Mayan and Chinese symbols, so that it saves me some time, but for the traditional one, I will have to do it myself because I want to see and compare the position of all the heavenly bodies, not just the Solar sign.

If you do not know the exact time, you can check on your birth certificate or ask your parents. If you know just an approximate time, write it down anyways, but please add how precise that number is, say: _'rounded up to the nearest half hour, or hour_'. If you dont know the time at all, you can post just your date.

I will do a quick chart and see what are the positions of the main heavenly bodies, and see if i can find a trend.

I will write back as soon as i get enough data to draw some conclusions.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

Let's give this a try.

Virgo, Leo rising and moon in Cancer. Fire Tiger.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

are you using the mayan symbol according to Jose Arguelles? the dreamspell? http://www.icandosomething.com/mayancalendar/

or are you using the mayan calendar converter based on the tzolkin? http://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/calendar/

because you will get different signs in both..

i trust the Tzolkin rather than the dreamspell..


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey,
So my birthday is January 25th, 1986 9:45 pm

I'm an Aquarius, Moon in Leo, Ascendant in Libra.
Chinese Sign: Wood Ox. 
Mayan: Resonant Blue Hand (hence my name







)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Feb 3rd 1988. 11:19 PM.

How do I figure out the signs?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

raphus cucullatus said:


> Feb 3rd 1988. 11:19 PM.
> 
> How do I figure out the signs?


i ll do it no worries, will post it back here in a moment


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

ellatree said:


> are you using the mayan symbol according to Jose Arguelles? the dreamspell? http://www.icandosomething.com/mayancalendar/
> 
> or are you using the mayan calendar converter based on the tzolkin? http://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/calendar/
> 
> ...


How do you calculate it using that conversion? i just got a weird mayan date with that website.

I use one which gives me the same result as the first link.
can you recommend another one?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Guys, i forgot to add: I also need the Place of Birth! ie the city where you were born, the most precise the better. this is needed for calculation of moon phase, rising signs, and exact position of heavenly bodies. if you dont want to disclose all these information, you can either send it through private message, or post your results here, but please include EVERYTHING, including moon phase, and ALL planets (Mercury, Venus, Saturn, Neptune, etc), rising, moon, MD, etc.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Newport Beach, California.



Abraxas said:


> but please include EVERYTHING, including moon phase, and ALL planets (Mercury, Venus, Saturn, Neptune, etc), rising, moon, MD, etc.


?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> ?


I meant, you can either post your exact birthdate and place of birth, or you can find out on your own and post results here

Ok guys, this is already promising. Only three sets of data so far, Resonantblue, Surfinisfun, and me.

The three of us born on a *full moon*. I am Leo with moon in Aquarius, you guys are Aquarius with moon in Leo. These signs stand opposite in the chart. Both of you are Libra rising, I am Scorpio rising, but in ancient tradition, Libra and Scorpio are but one, Libra represents the 'claws/pincers' of the Scorpion.

Also, the three of us have *Mercury* on our Solar sign (you guys in Aquarius, me in Leo).
And finally, *Pluto* is in Scorpio for the three of us. 
edit: wow, *Neptune* in Carpicorn for the three of us too.
edit2: ha this is amazing, too many coincidences. *Uranus* in Sagitarius for the three of us.
AND *SATURN* IN SAGITARIUS FOR THE THREE OF US.

Please guys keep posting dates so i can have more data.

btw nevermind the Mayan and Chinese


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

You will also probably need location, no?

Anyway here it is, Sept 1, 1986. 4 AM Peshawar Pakistan.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

are you seeing any relationship with any planets in galactic center? (Sag 25,26,27,28,29 degrees)

here is a bit about galactic center..

*Another very curious impact of personal planets in aspect to the Galactic Center is the "other worldly" psychological impact these aspects seem to create. Some clients with aspects to the GC speak of not feeling 100 percent human, or not feeling they have had human ancestory. Their inner dynamic is centered around feeling as if they have come to this planet from some other place. They describe thinking like a galactic ambassador, and feeling as if they are here representing energies, knowledge and civilizations that are extraterrestrial in origin. One client with 26 degrees Sag rising, related nightly dreams in many different alien bodies*

-http://www.horary.com/hhcrl/galact.html

my chart has MARS 25 SAG conjunct GALACTIC CENTER.. im wondering if it is a trend with dp people.. i also happened to have had some bizarre dreams.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

oops.. double post


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Ubiquity (Apr 24, 2011)

I was born February 23, 1993 at 9:27am in Shadyside, Pennsylvania


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey guys, im finding interesting patterns...

I have 7 sets of data. All of them are either full moon, or opposite (dark).

All of them have Mercury on their solar sign.
All of them have Neptune in Capricorn.

Also finding some patterns with Pluto (in Scorpio for 6/7), Saturn and Uranus.

Just to remind you, the chances of say, Neptune being in Capricorn, are just 1/12. Chances for seven sets of data to have Neptune in Capricorn... are... well. low. (im supposed to be able to calculate this as I studied a lot of maths haha. im thinking is something like (1/12)^ 7, times (7 1) C? something like that haha. Chances of mercury being in solar sign are even lower, as say, I am Leo and my Mercury is in Leo, surfinisfun is Virgo and his Mercury is in Virgo, and so on.

Please keep posting I need more data!!

love
Abraxas

ps. ella, havent found any relationship with those degrees in Sagitarius.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

interesting..

mine is

Sept. 27, 1984
9:40pm
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha! someone actually had the same idea as me... This is awesome. More people need to post here.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Very interesting....August 11th 1983, 2:22am, Oshawa ON.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there, I thought I'd revive this post.

I progressed a lot on my "knowledge" on astrology.

And realized that the things I posted as relevant arent as much.

For example, Mercury and Sun in the same sign is very common, as mercury rotates very near to the sun.
Also Neptune in Capricorn is generational.

However, I do feel that all of us having Full Moon or Dark moon is quite relevant.

Im also going to start checking the aspects between the planets... example: Pluto opposed Neptune (Saviour complex), Moon opposed Sun, etc

So, please, keep posting

you can get your chart at www.astro.com (http://www.astro.com...?btyp=w2at&rs=3 . or go to Free Horoscope, Chart Drawing, Chart Drawing/Ascendant)

Or you can post your: 
1) exact date of birth, including time of birth
2) exact location of birth

*For those who already posted incomplete data (like, only sign and ascendant, or time of birth but not location, please post the rest as it is needed for a complete chart to be drawn)*

I ll let you know what I come up with.

love!


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

OK! this is promising, I've got a preliminary Diagnosis!!! =)	LACK OF CARDINAL FIRE (ARIES!!!)
im gonna write another post about it and paste the link here

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/33978-zodiacal-dpd-diagnosis-nervous-sensibilisation-chiron-ego-destruction-pluto-and-lack-of-cardinal-fire-aries/

(I also found hard pluto aspects (ego destruction) and Chiron/Uranus aspects (nervous sensibilisation)

*Please I need more charts for this to be statistically significant (i've got 7 so far). Remember I need exact date and time of birth, and location of birth (town), please post the data here!*


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

*21st july 1982 10:01pm*
*Oslo, Norway*


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

snow storm said:


> *21st july 1982 10:01pm*
> *Oslo, Norway*


It fit perfectly! (no cardinal fire at all, chiron/Uranus opposition, pluto quadrature sun!!!) =) i ll include it in the report! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Abraxas said:


> OK! this is promising, I've got a preliminary Diagnosis!!! =)	LACK OF CARDINAL FIRE (ARIES!!!)


Totally not true. I have aspects in Aries and it doesn't affect DP. As well, Mars wouldn't affect perception.

If you're looking at only birth charts, instead of the changes in planteary alignments, you should be factoring in the latter for DP causes.


----------



## Myrodine (Jul 28, 2014)

Libra asc sagitarius moon aries mercury virgo venus virgo


----------

